# transfer acceptance for USC film production ?



## notalent

Hi there. Does any transfer got accepted to USC's film and television production program?


----------



## ToThePoint

I applied to USC film production as a transfer student, and from what I understand, decisions won't be made available until end of April/early May. 

A week or so ago I received a phone call from a woman in the film admissions office asking for updated grades from my fall clases. We really didn't talk about much else. She asked me where I lived. We talked about that for a bit. She told me she thought the area (Century City) was "boring." And I offered to bring the updated grades down to SC myself instead of faxing them... Which I did the next day.

As there surely is a million ways to analyze the phone call (which I obviously have been doing), has anyone else received one? I just thought it was a little strange that they would take the time to call every single applicant asking for updated grades. That would seemingly take forever. And if I'm not mistaken, you can't update them on the application site at this point. Maybe I'm wrong. But who knows? Is this standard procedure at USC?


----------



## MooreEnt24

I'm currently going to Los Angeles Valley College with plans to transfer to USC next year, hopefully.

Any thoughts suggestions as to how to go about this, aside from getting straight A's :/.


----------



## airborne911

Straight A's won't get you into USC. In all honesty, grades don't really matter that much. There's a young lady who transferred in with me this year with a 3.28GPA. 

What they're looking for are students with a natural ability to tell stories. They also like people who have had some conflict in their lives. Being that you're a transfer student, they will expect you to have stories that go beyond the typical teenie-bopper bull**** that gets freshman in the door. 

Take as many writing, theory, history and critical studies courses as you can. You're also going to want to think about backup schools. The USC School of Cinematic Arts received 12,000 applications this year, and they accepted 500 students divided into the different majors the school offers. Production and Writing for Screen and Television are the most competitive majors for undergraduates. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## MooreEnt24

So you don't necessarily need good grades to get into USC. Great. 

Is there a way for me to meet/discuss the USC Cinema Arts program with some of their representatives? Just to get an idea of what is expected/required?

I've done a lot of projects, some very amateur, and others professional.

Will this help with their decision? Does my portfolio have anything to do with it?


----------

